# Flashlights that Delight You



## Ginseng (Dec 23, 2011)

No theme really. I've just been so pleased with my recent acquisitions that I wanted to share some pictures. Please feel free to do the same. I haven't included my wife's Oveready Z2+A19 white Cerakoted rocking a Torchlab L3 on 2 x AW18500 cells. That's her nightstand light. Along with an L1+Mule proto head. Yep, I make sure she has the good stuff.

Here is my White Knight pair. 

*Oveready white Cerakoted C2:* VanIsleDSM 5.6A 5,000K 4 x XP-G drop-in, FETie switch core, fitted with brass tone steel bezel ring, UCL lens, SF short clip, ultra glow tape, trimmed grip ring (I holster carry so it's gotta work in the RipOffs CO-63). Powered by IMR 18650 cells. This light is the one I bring with me when I travel and I need maximum flexibility and impact. It is a 2-level light where the low is functional for nearly anything up close you might want a light for. And the high, well, it's simply stunning, mind boggling, jaw dropping in every sense. In my estimation and for my needs, this is the ultimate EDC. 
*Oveready white Cerakoted 6P:* Nailbender 4.2A 5,000K Cree XM-L T60, 3C tint, FETie switch core, steel bezel ring, UCL lens, 2-level, ultra glow tape strip inside bezel ring and on bezel, Reflexite high retroreflective tape on bezel. Powered by IMR 18650 or AW 18650 3100 mAh cells. This is an XM-L pocket torch turned up to 11. Beautiful tint, lovely hotspot. When I need the maximum output in mid-range throw (for me, up to about 150 ft) this is what I pull out. Also rides in a CO-63. Nailbender's drop-ins are some of the best values out there, bar none. I've owned quite a few of his creations and they set a bar for P60-format custom drop-in light engines.






And here is my Black Knight pair.

*Oveready/SF Black Lego:* Oveready Moddoolar TL50 body tube, Z44 bezel and Z41 tailcap all in dull satin black HAIII, Nailbender 3.5A 5,000K Cree XM-L T60, 3C tint, FETie switch core, steel bezel ring, UCL lens, 2-level, ultra glow tape strip inside bezel ring. Powered by IMR 18490 or AW 18500 cells. This little number is my in-house EDC. Yes, that's right, I have an EDC I carry for outside the house, to work, on errands. The White Knights are great carried in a belt holster but at home, more often than not I'm wearing sweatpants. As such, a fully kitted C2/6P is a bit heavy. For pants pocket carry inside the house, I prefer a smaller 18500-format P60 torch. Shorter in the hand, lighter, but still darned bright; all good things. Note: When I holster-carry this format, I go with the RipOffs CO-150.
*Leef/SF Lego:* Leef 18500 body tube, Z44 bezel and Z41 tailcap all in satin black HAII, ultra glow tape strip inside bezel ring, McClicky. Presently empty but I sometimes load the above 3.5A Nailbender drop-in. Trying to define what drop-in I should specify to keep this stallion locked, loaded, and ready for action. Will probably swap in another FETie when I have found the right light engine.
The HAIII of the Oveready gear is fanstastic. Flawless, tough, attractive. The classic satiny finish is a real joy too. The Diamondback knurl on the Oveready tube feels great in the hand and is really well done. There's something about the Leef combo though. The knurling is more aggressive and grippy and the light has a little more character in hand. I can't explain it, but there's something special about this combo.




As you might have noticed, I have zeroed in on 5,000K as ideal light color temperature for my 40-something eyes. It's right in the heart of the neutral range for me. Looks great on low and brilliant without any harshness on high. In a word, it's the perfect light temperature.

So, some of my flashlight kinks are:

Oveready
Oveready White
5,000K CCT
ultra glow tape
UCL lenses
VanIsleDSM and Nailbender drop-ins

Just added: Photos of these torches (and my wife's Z2+A19) in their RipOffs holsters.





Wilkey


----------



## octaf (Dec 24, 2011)

Those two white lights are really delightful, Ginseng !

cheers,


----------



## Vesper (Dec 24, 2011)

Always love photos. I'm drooling over the top two. Been wanting the Nailbender so I have one good "singe the bad guy's hair" light. Thanks


----------



## Ginseng (Jan 12, 2012)

Alrighty,

Been playing a little tweaky-tweaky with some new parts and now I've build up a pair of "Blue Ring Specials" Like the deadly blue-ringed octupus. Lovely but oh so deadly.

*On the left:* Same 18500 Leef body as above but with new bezel and new tailcap. The 3.5A Nailbender drop-in. This baby is now at 99% HAII throughout and just a pleasure to pocket and to use around the house. 
*On the right:* Oveready custom HAIII black bored C2 on the 5.6A VanIsleDSM drop-in. Sporting the same blue Prometheus/DarkSucks fluorosilicone o-rings at the tailcap gap.

If I do say so myself, a pretty bad-*** pair. I'll be taking the C2 with me on my trip to Sweden this weekend. Can't wait to see what they think of the look. And of course, the output. The output!






And another shot to better show the relative size of these lights.






Wilkey


----------



## yifu (Feb 6, 2012)

Very nice lights!


----------



## HIDC (Feb 7, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful white lights! Had the relative price of a white one (quick Google) stopped me, I would have impulse bought a white one. Just wow.


----------



## yifu (Feb 7, 2012)

HIDC said:


> Absolutely beautiful white lights! Had the relative price of a white one (quick Google) stopped me, I would have impulse bought a white one. Just wow.


Yep, a cerakoted Surefire C2 bored for 18650 with a Quad should run just under 400 dollars.


----------



## Ginseng (Feb 8, 2012)

yifu said:


> Yep, a cerakoted Surefire C2 bored for 18650 with a Quad should run just under 400 dollars.


That's about right. And if you go with the top of the line VanIsleDSM quad and FETie switch, it's a bit more than that.

I have a different kind of "luv" for these lights as compared to "FDO" or "For Display Only" units. They are powerful and as aesthetically pleasing as they are, but their true power and beauty shines in their daily use.

Wilkey


----------



## blackbalsam (Feb 8, 2012)

Ginseng, Very nice lights and great photos also. Thanks for shareing with us.....Robert.


----------

